# rsync.gentoo.org compromesso

## morellik

Uno dei server che serve alla rotazione dei vari rsync.*.gentoo.org e'

stato compromesso.

Anche se nessuno dei file del portage tree sembra sia stato modificato

se qualcuno ha server pubblici, e' probabilmente meglio fare un bell' emerge sync.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## shev

L'ho spostato come sticky perchè oltre a non essere assolutamente OT direi che è abbastanza importante. Anche perchè alcuni qui mi pare abbiano un un qualche tipo di mirror gentoo, personale o meno.

----------

## koma

cosa consigliate come server?

----------

## morellik

 *koma wrote:*   

> cosa consigliate come server?

 

Nessuno in particolare. Il server compromesso e' stato tolto dal giro, i file del portage tree sembrano non essere stati toccati.

ll suggerimento e' di fare un emerge sync per essere sicuri.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## bld

Ce una discussione qui http://kizoku.ath.cx/node.php?id=211

insieme al "anouncement" e a le info che ha fornito drobbins.

----------

## morellik

Sempre in relazione a questo avviso, il team di Gentoo informa che probabilemte

l'exploit e' stato portato a termine grazie alla combinazione di una vulnerabilita' nel kernel <=2.4.22 e di rsync <=2.5.6.

Coloro che usano Gentoo su macchine sensibili, sono pregati di aggiornare sia il kernel

alla versione 2.4.23 e rsync alla versione 2.5.7.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## cerri

Pare che sia lo stesso problema di debian...

----------

## Menkalinan

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Pare che sia lo stesso problema di debian...

 

Gia'... ha fatto una mezza strage!

Sulla pagina indice del forum trovate un GLSA che indica i kernel di ogni architettura a cui e' stato riparato questo bug. Notate che non tutti sono 2.4.23 (ad esempio per il ppc-sources c'e' il 2.4.22-r3).

I miei complimenti ai developers per la tempestiva risoluzione del bug su tutti quei kernel.

----------

## so

Scusate se la mia domanda è banale ma come detto qui

http://lwn.net/Articles/61541/

Please note that this vulnerability only affects the use of rsync as a

"rsync server".

parla della vulnerabilità per il solo uso di rsync come server

quello che non ho capito è se tutti devono prendere in considerazione  il problema.

forse non mi è chiaro il concetto di rsync server

un saluto a tutti

----------

## Menkalinan

 *so wrote:*   

> Scusate se la mia domanda è banale ma come detto qui
> 
> http://lwn.net/Articles/61541/
> 
> Please note that this vulnerability only affects the use of rsync as a
> ...

 

Mi pare che hai ragione tu... riguarda solo i server rsync che hanno kernel vecchi.

il mio inglese è pessimo   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## morellik

 *Menkalinan wrote:*   

>  *so wrote:*   Scusate se la mia domanda è banale ma come detto qui
> 
> http://lwn.net/Articles/61541/
> 
> Please note that this vulnerability only affects the use of rsync as a
> ...

 

L'italiano invece va benino: 8  :Wink: 

In effetti il problema riguarda principalmente i server rsync. E' comunque assodato che il 

kernel in oggetto ha un bug, che usato col bug di rsync permette di fare qualche danno, ma solo con rsync?

L'annuncio dei ragazzi di Gentoo faceva riferimento al fatto che questo bug potrebbe essere usato da applicazioni utente o altri servizi per accedere all'area di indirizzamento del kernel fino ad arrivare ad ottenere i privilegi di root.

Quindi direi che l'aggiornamento, almeno del kernel, e' d'obbligo per server sensibili.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## hardskin1

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Pare che sia lo stesso problema di debian...

 

Che sia solo un caso? Questi eventi dovrebbero scatenare la fantasia di che vede complotti a destra e a sinistra.

----------

## codadilupo

 *hardskin1 wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Pare che sia lo stesso problema di debian... 
> 
> Che sia solo un caso? Questi eventi dovrebbero scatenare la fantasia di che vede complotti a destra e a sinistra.

 

perché, vuoi forse negare che c'e' un potere occulto, che da secoli si tramanda la conoscenza dell'informatica, i cui segreti ha rubato a una civiltà aliena, come metodo di controllo di massa ?????

Non lo sai che il capo degli alieni é bill gates ??????

Coda, il cospiratore    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perché, vuoi forse negare che c'e' un potere occulto, che da secoli si tramanda la conoscenza dell'informatica, i cui segreti ha rubato a una civiltà aliena, come metodo di controllo di massa ?????
> 
> Non lo sai che il capo degli alieni é bill gates ??????
> ...

 

Bill Gates è nato nel 1955 (secondo l'anagrafe ufficiale..),i presunti alieni sono caduti a Roswell nel 1947....

Questa è la prova,Bill Gates è nato da un'esperimento tra alieni,o da inseminazione artificiale..

Questo spiegherebbe anche il suo aspetto orribile..

----------

## marchino

 *Quote:*   

> Bill Gates è nato nel 1955 (secondo l'anagrafe ufficiale..),i presunti alieni sono caduti a Roswell nel 1947....
> 
> Questa è la prova,Bill Gates è nato da un'esperimento tra alieni,o da inseminazione artificiale..
> 
> Questo spiegherebbe anche il suo aspetto orribile..

 

E anche il suo credo "alienante"...  :Laughing: 

----------

## randomaze

Se a qualcuno interessa approfondire l'argomento sul sito www.programazione.it c'é un articolo e il codice dell'exploit con cui hanno bucato debian.

qui!

----------

